
GTUG Campout: Free hacking event at Googleplex - philfreo
http://gtug-campout-sv-fbnews.eventbrite.com/
======
bemmu
I had tons of fun last time at Googleplex when they had an OpenSocial event,
and going there (even though I had to fly from Finland) actually ended up
saving me tons of money with all the stuff I learned about how to use less
resources when making profile boxes and how to make things scale. Highly
recommended!

------
steveeq1
I'm setting up a similar event in Los Angeles, perhaps a barcamp-type event.
Sign up for it if you're interested: <http://www.meetup.com/speed-dating-for-
hackers>

------
PStamatiou
Kinda reminds me of a Startup Weekend type event (disclaimer: current startup
came outta a Startup Weekend). Pretty neat to see Google try something like
this. Whoever's going will have a blast! oh and hey Phil. :-)

------
newy
Sweet deal. Just signed up. Anyone else going? Will be new to the Bay Area,
would be great to meet up with some HN folks.

~~~
philfreo
I can't go for all 3 days, but I'll be there for the Sunday night demo. Looks
like fun.

